# Anyone had success naturally after having icsi?



## LadyKtcuddles

I was just wondering if anyone has had success concieving naturally after ivf/icsi, or are trying naturally after? My dh and I have unexplained infertility (so no known reason as to why we can't conceive naturally) we had icsi, and we are blessed to have our beautiful boys, we were discussing TTC naturally for another one sometime in the fairly near future and obviously I would dearly love to actually conceive naturally, as I know thousands and thousands of ladies would   I feel it's a huge decision to make, going back to TTC naturally again  
Any input would be great thanks


----------



## jdm4tth3ws

hi ktcuddles,

in answer to your question yes, it can happen cos it happened to me.

my dh had/has low sperm count, low motility, high morphology and massive clumping. so we had ICSI in feb/mar 07 and got a bfp edd 20/12/07. he made his appearance on 29/11/07. when he was about 15 months, we moved house and started on another round of ICSI. got a bfp but ended in m/c. 4-6 wks after m/c, cycle hadnt returned, i had a uti and was given antibotics to clear it up. the dr advised me to do a pg test as the anti's werent suitable for pg. i laughed in her face, basically. ddnt take the anti's but next morning did a POAS and OMG it came up bfp, strong and dark.  he is now 2.5 yrs old.  best bit was i wasnt even trying, what with just moving, recent m/c and dh sperm issues, i didnt think it was possible.  but it is. trust me.

good luck 

jade x


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Hi jdm4tth3ws, thanks Hun, amongst everything, What a fantastic and happy surprise for you! I think maybe I will have to try and change how I think about it, try not to focus on it too much, if it happens it happens   I think I'm just worried it will become all consuming like it did in the first place


----------



## sleepypenguin

Hi Ktcuddles

I am another success story. After a succesful ICSI due DH underperforming sperm (following an op as a child) we had a surprise when DS was 12 months old. DH had given up booze because of medication he was on so don't know if that had any bearing but it really can happen (although we all think it can't happen to me).

Good luck.

xXx


----------



## Starry34

Hi ktcuddles,  I am currently going through this also.  I have unexplained infertility and was blessed with boy/girl twins through ivf first time round.  Hubby and i discussed trying for another when the twins were 1 1/2 and decided to try naturally as there was no known reason not to fall that they could tell. It was a hard decision to try naturally rather than fall back on the assisted fertility treatments as they worked for me before, whereas we had been trying for several years naturally before our ivf treatment.  the decision was made easier though as we could not really afford more ivf and dh didn't really want to go through all the stress again so soon of assisted fertility treatments so chose to try and see how it goes.

We have been trying for a year now with no success so obviously still have some sort of problem.  I have found though that in the beginning although i thought about it every day I didn't really worry too much, but now after a year with no luck I am getting desperate and it is all i think about all of the time, so at this point i am now thinking of getting help.  I am glad i tried naturally first though, even though it hasn't happened it has at least made me realise that there must be a problem and although my infertility is unexplained there clearly is something they just cant find it.

If you do try naturally i would set yourself a time limit of when you are going to call it a day and get help as it is very easy to keep saying to yourself next month might be my month, especially as you don't know if there is a cause for your infertility. Good luck to you.


----------



## emily b

I had a little girl 3 1/2 years ago who was concieved on our 3rd round of ICSI and we are now trying to get pregnant naturally - we are both taking all the vitamins possible and eating healthily but am also concerned that it may take over my life like it did before - it took me a long time to convince my husband to try again as although he wants another child he cannot bear the thought that it will take over. I have said that it wont but know it will be hard. Good luck and if you dont go for it you will always be wondering. i think that if i try and dont get pregnant then at least i know i will have given it my best shot to give my little guirl a brother or sister.


----------



## jayden and Bella

My daughter and her husband were told they wouldn't conceive naturally as she has pcos and he has low sperm count and poor mobility after 2 failed icis treatments she fell pregnant naturally and has since had a beautiful girl (bella) she was about to start fertilty treatment again when she discovered she was pregnant naturally again (april this year) unfortanately she did miscarry. she is now nearly 13 weeks pregnant again.  

All the best to you.

Jayden and Bellax


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Thank you all so much for sharing your stories, it gives me hope   

Starry, I think you're right, we will set ourselves a time limit   after our first icsi we decided that we would only have the three goes, and we seemed to relax much more into treatment. Good luck to you too hunny  

Emilyb, Thanks and good luck to you too! I suppose I would be forever wondering  

Jayden and Bella, thank you, what a success story!  I hope all goes smoothly for your daughter and her husband


----------



## jack12

HELLO my darling KT!!!!! YES YES YES there is hope!!! Just look at me and my little miracle!!!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx lots of love to you xxxxx


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Jack-   thank you so much sweetie, you give me hope everytime your name pops up!    big big hugs to you and your beautiful little girl


----------



## minimoo111

Yes it can definitely happen our daughter is just 6 months old and was conceived through icsi, much to our complete astonishment we have just found out that I am 7-8 weeks pregnant naturally! As our daughter took three years to come along we didn't bother with contraception from November and I am pregnant the next month. Dh has sperm issues and I have endo / pcos! It's still early days so we have to keep por fingers crossed but never under estimate the power of mother nature! Never in a million years would we have thought the snip for Dh would be on the cards in a few years!!!  xx


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Minimoo- WOW! Congratulations! Thank you, hope you have a happy healthy pregnancy!


----------



## g.s

We had 4 cycles of Icsi and were blessed 2 beautiful babes!
I turned 40 in Feb and never in our wildest dreams did we think we could conceive naturally, (been married & trying for 15 years!) anyway, cut a long story short, just found out I'm pregnant last week!!!


----------



## Strawberry Cheesecake

Lovely to read all these success stories. I also have twins from my first ICSI in 2009 and am hoping for a natural miracle. Have been ttc since Sept and have been a good girl so far and not gone to the crazed dark side... yet


----------



## hiltra

Hi Strawberry....

We were also successful 1st time round.
Please see my footer for details 

Good luck
xxx


----------



## AnnBangor

how is the ttc naturally going? Had a baby daughter through ivf/icsi and would love another miracle x


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Gs- congratulations! Fantastic news! You must be absolutely over the moon!  

strawberry cheesecake- good luck hunny, hope you get your miracle soon   glad you haven't gone   yet  

hiltra- hi!  

AnnBangor- hi, i think our paths have crossed before, I'm so sorry for your losses, but congratulations on the birth of your daughter!  

afm, we've not started trying yet   to be perfectly honest I'm scared   from these and other stories i have heard it seems that those who aren't consciously trying conceive, and those that are really trying struggle   I'm just worried about going down the painful struggle route


----------



## AnnBangor

Hi LadyKtcuddles - I know what you mean, the only 'pressure' Im putting on myself is making sure we have sex around the right time, even if it's only once.   lol


----------



## Gmo

Hi, there. From the posts I read on your topic, it seems like the successes of conceiving naturally are from those where it was related to men's sperm count, mobility. I am observing it, cause like you, mine was unknown and it apparently (though any existing test could ever proof, the "unknown cause" seemed to be with me. Here's my story: (if anyone else has any hopes to share pls do so!)


Looking to connect with anyone who might have had a first conception thru ICSI and might have had a second child naturally. Are there any chances? When I as trying my first child, I had an unsucessful IVF. I had many apparently good eggs, my husbands sperm count, mobility, morphology were fine and the ivf failed. Among hypothesis the doctor raised was the thought that maybe the egg was hard for the sperm to penetrate. So my question since the doctor has shared this hypothesis is... Does it mean I might always be producing hard eggs - in which case, if I want to conceive another time I will not have another option but go thru icsi again? Thank you for sharing any insights, info, experiences. I am 38 now. Have been trying second for 6 months.


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Gmo- thanks for sharing Hun   funnily enough I have thought similar about my eggs but I suppose we'll never truly know   A lot of the lovely women on here have had success naturally second time and that's what gives me hope   as for the question of more icsi being the only way, things would have to be weighed up, ie how long to try naturally for before 'giving in' to icsi? And if the decision is never to have icsi again to be prepared that it may never happen naturally? A lot to think about, all I do know is that for me, setting out a clear plan of action helps


----------

